# Super Bowl 2019



## DoWhat

Which teams do you see in the Super Bowl this year?


----------



## RoseRed

Patriots.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> Patriots.



And?


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> And?



I don't know.


----------



## Grumpy

Chiefs and RAMS


----------



## General Lee

I think the Chiefs will be there, and I hope the Patriots.


----------



## Grumpy

General Lee said:


> I think the Chiefs will be there, and I hope the Patriots.



Maybe in the AFC title game..


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> RAMS



We will find out tonight.


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


> We will find out tonight.



$hit.


----------



## Monello

DoWhat said:


> $hit.



Not the cowboys. The rams looked like a 1970s playoff team.


----------



## b23hqb

New England Patriots vs New Orleans Saints.

Before the season, I would have gone Pats - Rams.


----------



## Grumpy

I like the matchups and whatever the SB matchup will be. Not a Patriot hater but I would have liked to see the Chargers going farther. Only reason I don't hate the Patriots is that I love the way Belichick treats the media.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Brees vs Brady!  Go Brees!!


----------



## DoWhat

NO vs KC


----------



## stgislander

Anybody but the Pats.


----------



## Monello

DoWhat said:


> NO vs KC



Looks like you may go 0-2.  Today in Brownsville, TX we saw a gorilla wearing a Tony Romo jersey.  The likeness was uncanny.


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> Looks like you may go 0-2.


----------



## Grumpy

DoWhat said:


>



It's not over yet


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> It's not over yet



I knew I had a friend out there.


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> Looks like you may go 0-2.


----------



## Monello

Spending time with the kid.


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> Spending time with the kid.
> 
> View attachment 126732


Now that right there is Funny.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Edelman can only catch five footballs at once.


----------



## DoWhat

Boring game.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> Boring game.


Complete snoozer.


----------



## xobxdoc

I'm just thankful I wont have to listen to "we ready" chant for a while. It's almost as annoying as the Ozempic commercial.


----------



## Bonehead

That was a really boring game, ditto for the half time show and the commercials.


----------



## GURPS

Oh there was a game of some sorts


----------



## warneckutz

I'm just enjoying seeing all the crapernick stuff getting passed around again.


----------



## Grumpy

Fun fact, Roger Staubach and Craig Morton, rotating QBs from the Cowboys in the late 60s/early 70s, share today as their birthday. Staubach /42 Morton /43


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Fun fact, Roger Staubach and Craig Morton, rotating QBs from the Cowboys in the late 60s/early 70s, share today as their birthday. Staubach /42 Morton /43


----------



## b23hqb

Darn, how did those guys get way younger than me?


----------



## FettZilla

No more New England Patriots in the Super Bowl. Please!


----------



## Monello

FettZilla said:


> No more New England Patriots in the Super Bowl. Please!



Complain to the other 31 teams.


----------



## gemma_rae

FettZilla said:


> No more New England Patriots in the Super Bowl. Please!


You mad Bro?


----------



## b23hqb

FettZilla said:


> No more New England Patriots in the Super Bowl. Please!


Just find some team that can keep them out. Easy peasy.....


----------

